# Wo hört CNC auf und fängt SPS an?



## Karsten (23 Februar 2007)

Ich hatte vor einigen Tagen eine Stellenausschreibung gelesen. Dort wurde ein SPS-Programmierer für CNC-Maschinen gesucht.

Ich bin recht neu, was SPS angeht und von CNC habe ich leider garkeine Ahnung. Ich dachte bisher, dass CNC eine "primitivere" Steuerungstechnik ist und eine SPS grundsätzlich alle Aufgaben lösen kann, wobei CNC beschränkt sei?!
Wie muss ich mir nun eine Maschine vorstellen, die beide Steuerungstechniken vereint hat? Was genau macht die SPS und was CNC und warum teilt man diese Aufgaben auf?
Ich kann mir denken, dass meine Fragen sehr Laienhaft klingen, aber ich bin nunmal ein Laie.

Wünsche allen einen erfolgreichen Tag,

Karsten

PS: Mir fällt grad noch ein, dass Beckhoff benutzt wurde, vielleicht ist das ja wichtig.


----------



## zotos (23 Februar 2007)

Also ohne dich jetzt vor den Kopf stossen zu wollen aber lies das und stell dann deine Frage noch mal -> CNC


----------



## Boxy (23 Februar 2007)

Karsten schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor einigen Tagen eine Stellenausschreibung gelesen. Dort wurde ein SPS-Programmierer für CNC-Maschinen gesucht.
> 
> Ich bin recht neu, was SPS angeht und von CNC habe ich leider garkeine Ahnung. Ich dachte bisher, dass CNC eine "primitivere" Steuerungstechnik ist und eine SPS grundsätzlich alle Aufgaben lösen kann, wobei CNC beschränkt sei?!
> Wie muss ich mir nun eine Maschine vorstellen, die beide Steuerungstechniken vereint hat? Was genau macht die SPS und was CNC und warum teilt man diese Aufgaben auf?
> ...


 
Eigentlich könnte man auch agen, die CNC ist die schlaue un die SPS/PLC an Anpassteuerung .


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Februar 2007)

hallo,
die alten 800er sinumerik steuerungen (cnc) laßen sich mit step5 programmieren, die neuen mit step7(und einem addon), gibt ein paar besonderheiten, aber sonst normale sps, cnc programmieren ist schon wieder eine andere welt(aber leichter als sps), gibt da auch übungsprogramme wo simuliert mit bohren fräsen usw...
das war jetzt vereinfacht erklärt, wenn du in sps noch kaum erfahrung hast sag ich mal finger weg, denn cnc und sps auf einmal ist zuviel.es sei denn dein neuer brötchengeber will dich aufbauen, dann würde ich zuschlagen, denn sps oder cnc leute sind jetzt mangelware.


----------



## niox (23 Februar 2007)

*Wo hört CNC auf und fängt SPS an? **-->

* * Ich würde mal sagen das CNC Steuerungen eine ganz andere Philosophie haben. Sprich Echtzeit, Positionierung, Abarbeitung von Programmen.*
*Eine CNC Steuerung hat fixe Taktzeiten / Zykluszeiten  was eine SPS nicht hat. Man braucht das um komplexe Positionierungen zu ermöglichen. Zum Beispiel wenn man einen Kreis fährt oder eine Kugel bearbeitet.*
*Obwohl heutige CNC Steuerungen bereits auch Ein und Ausgänge zum steuern von z.b. Ventilen haben wird meistens noch eine SPS für solche Steuerungsaufgaben in den Maschinen verbaut.  * 
*Ein Beispiel sind Siemens  611/840D  Steuerungen  dort  kann die NCU  auch steuern. Es ist jedoch auf der Platine auch eine  S7300 Kontroller drauf** der ganz normal wie eine S7 programmiert wird. * *Aber da sollte man schon ein bisschen Erfahrung haben um bei solchen Werkzeugmaschinen die PLC zu programmieren. *


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Februar 2007)

CNC Maschinen haben ja auch ein Handling, dieses wird dann mit der SPS erledigt.

Grundsätzlich kann man da aber nur was zu sagen, wenn man die Firma kennt. CNC-Funktionen hat man ja auch in manchen SPSen. Da gibt es die vollwertigen 3D und die 2,5D CNC, z.B.

pt


----------



## zotos (23 Februar 2007)

niox schrieb:


> *Eine CNC Steuerung hat fixe Taktzeiten / Zykluszeiten  was eine SPS nicht hat.*



Kann sie aber also ich kann bei meiner SPS die Zykluszeit festlegen.


----------



## TommyG (23 Februar 2007)

So

wie ich die CNC- Drehbänke bei meiner alten Company verstanden hab, ist die Zielsetzung beis SPS/ CNC halt etwas anders. 

Die Bereiche überschneiden sich oft, also Achsposi mit ner SPS, Ventil/ Lampe an/ aus mit ner CNC. 

Primär ist die Bedienoberfläche unterschiedlich, also UE0.1 =A0.3, LMW100 gegenüber GET.REV004, MOV253.488 X2500 Y50. 

Auch wenn der neue Bereich oft unverständlich ist, mir hilft das Verständnis, also das eckige Denken einer SPS oft und gut mich in den neuen Slang einzuarbeiten...

Such mal nach Fanuc und so, die Quietschkisten haben in den mir bekannten Sachen, neben Bosch und Siemens ihren Dienst getan. 

Oft hast du 'Noob' Fehler, also Kabelbruch, Lichtschranke verstellt, Batterie leer, Masseschluß im Transferkabel.

Greetz


----------



## Karsten (23 Februar 2007)

Ich werde erstmal die gegebenen Links und Tipps anschauen. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Viele Grüße,
Karsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Februar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Kann sie aber also ich kann bei meiner SPS die Zykluszeit festlegen.




Las mich raten, du benutzt CoDeSys ?


----------



## Boxy (26 Februar 2007)

niox schrieb:


> *Wo hört CNC auf und fängt SPS an? **-->*
> 
> *Ich würde mal sagen das CNC Steuerungen eine ganz andere Philosophie haben. Sprich Echtzeit, Positionierung, Abarbeitung von Programmen.*


 
Die CNC hat in meinen Augen eine Echtzeit, da der Programmablauf Sequentiel ist (eher wie Basic). Es gibt zwar ein paar Systeme die mit Real-Time proalen, ist aber wenn man z.B. eine Bahn färt nicht interessant. Die Reglung der Antriebe/Achsen erfolgt in Echtzeit.
Bei einem CNC Barbeitungszentrum, ist die CNC der Master und die SPS steuert die Agregate (Visualisierung, Hydraulik, Kühlung und die Ventile usw.) 



niox schrieb:


> *Eine CNC Steuerung hat fixe Taktzeiten / Zykluszeiten was eine SPS nicht hat. Man braucht das um komplexe Positionierungen zu ermöglichen. Zum Beispiel wenn man einen Kreis fährt oder eine Kugel bearbeitet.*


 
Das macht wie gesagt die Reglungsbaugruppen der Positionierung und nicht die CNC. Wenn bei der 840D z.B. eine Achse als PLC Achse betrieben wird, positioniert idee gleich wie wenn diese als NC-Achse betrieben wird.
Manche SPS'sen werben auch mit festen Zykluszeiten, ws sie im prinzip aber nicht haben ...

Eine CNC hat eigentlich auch keine fixe Taktzeit, da da viele Faktoren bei Programmablauf hinzu kommen. Mann spricht hier von Satzlaufzeiten bzw Satzwechselzeiten ...



niox schrieb:


> *Obwohl heutige CNC Steuerungen bereits auch Ein und Ausgänge zum steuern von z.b. Ventilen haben wird meistens noch eine SPS für solche Steuerungsaufgaben in den Maschinen verbaut. *
> *Ein Beispiel sind Siemens 611/840D Steuerungen dort kann die NCU auch steuern. *


 
Konnten die älteren z.B. 880, 850 mit CL800 viel bessser als die 840D z.B.
Wie oben beschrieben die SPS ist eigentlih die Hilfssteuerung. Diese Steuert die Hilfsaggreagte der CNC (Hydraulik, Ventile usw.) Der Programmabluf der Bearbeitung ist in der CNC. 



niox schrieb:


> *Es ist jedoch auf der Platine auch eine S7300 Kontroller drauf der ganz normal wie eine S7 programmiert wird. Aber da sollte man schon ein bisschen Erfahrung haben um bei solchen Werkzeugmaschinen die PLC zu programmieren. *


 
Da gibts kein extra Kontroller darauf, es ist der selbe Prozessor wie der der CNC. Die CNC und die PLC teilen sich den selben Prozessor (meist Intel Pentium III und einmal AMD). 

Grundkentnisse in CNC Programmierung hat man sich schnell angeeignet, wenn man den ganzen Tag in unserem Job damit arbeitet. Man muß ja nicht sofort 5-Achs bearbeitungen oder Duo Maschinen programmieren.

Im Sondermaschinenbau, ist z.B. der Übergang zwischen Aufgaben in der CNC und PLC schwimmend, da die Funktionalität der CNC heute schon enorm ist .... Bzw. die Kommunikation zw. CNC und PLC und somit die Möglichkeiten in der CNC ...


----------



## niox (27 Februar 2007)

Boxy schrieb:


> Grundkentnisse in CNC Programmierung hat man sich schnell angeeignet, wenn man den ganzen Tag in unserem Job damit arbeitet. Man muß ja nicht sofort 5-Achs bearbeitungen oder Duo Maschinen programmieren.



 Also alle Achtung!!!!!
 Für solche Informationen hat der damals beim Siemens Kurs ne ganze Woche gebraucht 
  Ab jetzt komme ich mit meinen 840d/611 Problemen nur noch zu dir!
  SG niox1


----------



## Boxy (28 Februar 2007)

niox schrieb:


> Also alle Achtung!!!!!
> Für solche Informationen hat der damals beim Siemens Kurs ne ganze Woche gebraucht
> Ab jetzt komme ich mit meinen 840d/611 Problemen nur noch zu dir!
> SG niox1


 
Dafür ist solch ein Board ja da  
Hilfe und Informationen untereinander zu tauschen  ...

Die 840D ist vom Leistungsumfng sehr enorm, da Siemens ja alles da reinpackt. Von Robotersteuerung über Dreh, Fräs, Holzbearbeitung usw., alles wird keiner kennen aber den Bereich womit man arbeitet schon. 


In meinen Augen benötigt der SPS Programmier welcher ne 840D oder SL richtig programmiert eh gewisse Kentnisse in der CNC. Ausserdem gibt es ja die gute alte DocOnCD  , welche man immer dabeihaben sollte :s11: 
Wichtig ist aber wie immer das eigene Interesse an der Sache bzw der Spaß am Job ...


Ich persönlich lege gerne einiges in die NC, da dies zur Not jeder ändern kann und ich nicht immer zum Kunden wegen ner kleinen Änderung anreisen muß. Spart für beide Seiten Zeit und Kosten.
Wichtig ist dabei einfach das Konzept, was man sich vorher überlegen soll!


----------



## Johnnnny (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

so weit ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe gibt es drei mögliche Kombinationen von SPS und NC:
1. Hard-NC (z.B. Heidenhain) und über Bus angebundene SPS
2. PC-basierte Kombination von SPS und NC, Kommunikation über Software-Schnittstelle (z.B. Beckhoff)
3. Kombination von NC und SPS jedoch nicht PC-basiert, Kommunikation über geteilten Speicher (z.B. Schleicher)

Wie funktioniert die Kommunikation aber genau? Im Endeffekt müssen doch in jedem der Fälle nur die M-Funktionen aus dem NC-Programm übertragen werden, oder? Gibt es da für die Kommunikation noch irgend welche Standards? Und wie anspruchsvoll kann man sich die Aufgabe für die SPS vorstellen? Muss sie nicht einfach nur alle paar Sätze einen M-Befehl ausführen?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## ksb (26 Januar 2009)

> Wie funktioniert die Kommunikation aber genau? Im Endeffekt müssen doch in jedem der Fälle nur die M-Funktionen aus dem NC-Programm übertragen werden, oder?


 
Die SPS einer CNC muss sich schon um einiges mehr als nur die M-Funktionen kümmern.

Die SPS übernimmt die Anpassung der realen Maschine an die CNC:

- Sensoren (z. B. End- und Druckschalter)
- Aktoren (z. B. Magnetventile)

Teilweise werden auch komplette Abläufe über die SPS durchgeführt (z. B. Werkzeugwechsel).

Je nach SPS erfolgt die Kommunikation z. B. über E/A-, Merkerbereiche oder auch Datenbausteine.

Gruss KSB


----------



## Johnnnny (28 Januar 2009)

ksb schrieb:


> Je nach SPS erfolgt die Kommunikation z. B. über E/A-, Merkerbereiche oder auch Datenbausteine.



Gibt es denn für die Daten, die über die von dir genannten Wege ausgetauscht werden, irgend welche "Standards"? Solange Daten über I/Os ausgetauscht werden und es nur um analoge/digitale Signale geht, ist es noch leicht vorzustellen. Aber zwischen SPS und NC wird ja mehr ausgetauscht als ein/aus oder ein Digitalwert.

Strickt sich jeder NC-Hersteller sein eigenes "Protokoll" und implementiert das als Erweiterung auf der SPS? Oder wie geht der NC-Hersteller vor, wenn er seine Software zur Bewegungssteuerung mit der Logiksteuerung eines anderen Herstellers "verknüpfen" möchte (sei es nun in einer separaten SPS oder bei der NC/SPS-Kombination)?


----------



## ksb (28 Januar 2009)

Hallo Johnnnny,

nein, es gibt keine Standards - selbst bei Steuerungen des gleichen Herstellers können die Methoden differieren.

Bei älteren Sinumerik-Steuerungen (810 T/M) war die Nahtstelle weitestgehend über E/A-Bereiche realisiert - die M-Funktionen aber über dynamische und remanente Merker.

Andere ältere Sinumerik-Steuerungen (850) arbeiteten über Datenbausteine.

Bei Heidenhain-Steuerungen werden Merker für die Nahtstelle verendet.

Gruss KSB


----------



## Johnnnny (28 Januar 2009)

Hallo KSB,

wenn jeder NC-Hersteller bei der Kommunikation sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, warum werden dann überhaupt noch reine NCs ohne SPS-Funktionalität angeboten? Dann würde ich doch erwarten, dass ein Werkzeugmaschinenhersteller nur eine kombinierte NC/SPS kauft. Bei einer kombinierten NC/SPS wird doch die Kommunikation viel einfacher zu lösen sein als wenn NC und SPS von zwei verschiedenen Herstellern stammen. Oder ist diese ganze Kommunikationsgeschichte viel trivialer als ich denke (und als sie klingt )?

Viele Grüße
Johnnnny


----------



## ksb (28 Januar 2009)

Hallo Johnnnny,

alle professionellen CNC (die ich kenne) haben eine SPS-Funktionalität.

Oben schrieb ich von CNC-Steuerungen mit "integrierter SPS" - wobei die SPS intern oder extern natürlich aus eigener Hardware besteht.

Die CNC mit "integrierter SPS" können in einem Gehäuse eingebaut oder modular bzw. dezentral aufgebaut sein.  

Die Kommunikation ist i. A. trivial aber aufwändig.

Beispiel:

Für jede Achse werden Endschalter von der SPS über die Nahtstelle zur CNC gemeldet

Die CNC wiederum gibt die Reglerfreigabe für jede Achse aus. 

Mit der Reglerfreigabe von der CNC wird der Umrichter angesteuert.

Mit dem Signal "Achse in Lageregelung" wird die Bremse einer Achse gelöst.

Die Achse befindet sich nun in Lageregelung und die CNC meldet der SPS, ob z. B. der "Genauhalt grob" erreicht wurde.

Mit diesem Signal steuert die SPS wiederum eine Klemmung an.

Dies muß für jede Achse der Maschine programmiert werden.

Ebenso für die Spindel, wo dann z. B. noch eine Getriebeschaltung hinzukommt.

Gruss KSB


----------



## Johnnnny (5 Februar 2009)

Danke für das ausführliche Beispiel! Der Nebel hat sich schon etwas gelichtet, aber jetzt muss ich die Frage noch mal von der anderen Seite stellen 

Wenn alle CNCs eine SPS-Funktionalität haben und dabei nicht auf die SPS von anderen Herstellern zurückgegriffen wird, entwickelt dann auch jeder CNC-Hersteller die Software für die SPS (also Laufzeitsystem, Programmiersystem) selber?

Dafür spricht ja, dass die SPS/CNC-Kommunikation bei jedem Hersteller anders läuft. Andererseits erfordert diese Software ja einen unheimlichen zusätzlichen Entwicklungsaufwand (zumindest, wenn man nicht separat auch noch SPSen verkauft).


----------



## bike (5 Februar 2009)

Johnnnny schrieb:


> Wenn alle CNCs eine SPS-Funktionalität haben und dabei nicht auf die SPS von anderen Herstellern zurückgegriffen wird, entwickelt dann auch jeder CNC-Hersteller die Software für die SPS (also Laufzeitsystem, Programmiersystem) selber?



Ja das machen die Hersteller. 
Siemens 810D/840D haben eine S7 PC, Heidenhein hat seine eigene  NC und PC ebenso wie Fanuc.

Die Siemenssteuerung kann schon um einiges mehr als z.B Fanuc.
Die Kommunikation von Siemens geht über die AchsDB und Asups eigentlich sehr einfach.
Da die NC nur squenzell funktioniert, muss die PLC die Nebenachsen von z.B Werkzeugwechseler gefahren werden. 

Ich würde es so beschreiben: Die NC kann besser fahren die PLC kann besser steuern.

bike


----------



## Johnnnny (6 Februar 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Ja das machen die Hersteller.
> Siemens 810D/840D haben eine S7 PC, Heidenhein hat seine eigene  NC und PC ebenso wie Fanuc.



Hhhhmmm, will mir nicht in den Kopf  Warum nimmt sich dann ein NC-Hersteller nicht einfach ein freies SPS-System, wie z. B. Codesys, sondern sondern macht sich die ganze Arbeit für das SPS-System selber? Siemens und Fanuc verkaufen ja auch SPSen, da ist's klar. Aber ne Firma wie Heidenhain, die nur NCs macht?

Gerade wenn doch, wie vorher von KSB geschrieben, die Kommunikation SPS/NC zwar nicht standardisiert, aber doch "trivial" ist, sollte das doch die einfachste Möglichkeit sein?! Denn so ein echtzeitfähiges Laufzeitsystem mit gescheiter Programmieroberfläche zu entwickeln ist ja sicherlich nicht trivial 

Viele Grüße
Johnnnny


----------



## bike (6 Februar 2009)

Johnnnny schrieb:


> Warum nimmt sich dann ein NC-Hersteller nicht einfach ein freies SPS-System, wie z. B. Codesys


VIelleicht weil dieses System nicht alle Funktionen zur Verfügung stellt wie es zum Beispiel S7 kann? Vielleicht weil die Hardware auch passen muss?



Johnnnny schrieb:


> Gerade wenn doch, wie vorher von KSB geschrieben, die Kommunikation SPS/NC zwar nicht standardisiert, aber doch "trivial" ist, sollte das doch die einfachste Möglichkeit sein?


trival? Danke, das sagen Entwickler die seit 30 Jahren nix anderes machen bestimmt nicht. Es ist nicht trival, sondern es ist meist sehr aufwendig.
Wenn jemand sagt z.B. die Werkzeugverwaltung von Fanuc oder Siemens mit Vorbereitung, Bereitstellung, Reinigungsstation und...
Und dann soll das in Sekundenzeiträumen ablaufen. Wenn die 2 Sekunden nicht erreicht werden ist es ein Fehlkonstruktion.



Johnnnny schrieb:


> Denn so ein echtzeitfähiges Laufzeitsystem mit gescheiter Programmieroberfläche zu entwickeln ist ja sicherlich nicht trivial


Echtzeit ist schön, doch wer kann das schon? Es eine Frage was Echtzeit in der Automation ist. Denn sobald Perpherie anschlossen ist, sind dann sofort Laufzeiten aktiv, die dann die "Echtzeit" niedermachen. 
Daher ist in diesem Fall nur wichtig, dass es reproduzierbar schnelle Reaktionszeiten sind. Das ist bei einer NC mit PLC aber auch der Fall.


bike


----------



## ksb (7 Februar 2009)

Hallo Johnnny, hallo Bike,



> *Johnnny schrieb:*
> wenn doch, wie vorher von KSB geschrieben, die Kommunikation SPS/NC zwar nicht standardisiert, aber doch "trivial" ist......


 


> *bike schrieb:*
> trival? Danke, das sagen Entwickler die seit 30 Jahren nix anderes machen bestimmt nicht. Es ist nicht trival, sondern es ist meist sehr aufwendig.


ich schrieb exakt, dass die Kommunikation über die Nahtstelle zwischen PLC und CNC i. A. trivial aufgebaut *aber aufwändig* ist. 

Das bei bestimmten Anwendungen ein zusätzlicher erhöhter Aufwand erforderlich ist, habe ich nicht bestritten (z. B. Werkzeugwechsler oder bei Siemens "ManualTurn" oder "ShopMill" mit eigenem PLC-Programm).



> zumindest, wenn man nicht separat auch noch SPSen verkauft


Jeder Hersteller nimmt "seine" SPS, weil ein Kunde, der beispielsweise eine Siemens-Steuerung haben will, damit rechnet, diese auch in der ihm bekannten Sprache programmieren zu können.

Auch die Dokumentation des PLC-Programmes kann in der dem Instandhaltungspersonal bekannten Art und Weise erfolgen (bei Siemens z. B. KOP/FUP)


Andere Hersteller, welche keine eigenständigen SPS verkaufen (z. B. Heidenhain oder R&D) sehen in ihrer "PLC-Programmiersprache" oft auch ihren Marktvorteil.

Heidenhain hat z. B. ein Standard-PLC-Programm, dass für (fast) jeden Maschinentyp über Konfigurationsdaten parametriert werden kann (und nach einer gewissen Einarbeitungszeit gelingt dies zunehmend besser).

Gruss KSB


----------



## bike (7 Februar 2009)

ksb schrieb:


> Hallo Johnnny, hallo Bike,
> 
> ich schrieb exakt, dass die Kommunikation über die Nahtstelle zwischen PLC und CNC i. A. trivial aufgebaut *aber aufwändig* ist.
> 
> Das bei bestimmten Anwendungen ein zusätzlicher erhöhter Aufwand erforderlich ist, habe ich nicht bestritten (z. B. Werkzeugwechsler oder bei Siemens "ManualTurn" oder "ShopMill" mit eigenem PLC-Programm).


 
Also ich sehe es anders, denn im Allgemeinen ist es eben sehr Komplex und für jede Maschine müssen die Kommunikation geändert bzw angepasst werden. 
Werkzeugwechsler werden auch bei DIN/ISO in der PLC programmiert.  




ksb schrieb:


> Andere Hersteller, welche keine eigenständigen SPS verkaufen (z. B. Heidenhain oder R&D) sehen in ihrer "PLC-Programmiersprache" oft auch ihren Marktvorteil.
> Heidenhain hat z. B. ein Standard-PLC-Programm, dass für (fast) jeden Maschinentyp über Konfigurationsdaten parametriert werden kann (und nach einer gewissen Einarbeitungszeit gelingt dies zunehmend besser).
> Gruss KSB



Also wenn ich meine Kollegen von der Heidenhain Gruppe erzähle sie haben keine eigene PLC und daher auch nichts zu programmieren, dann werd ich, wenn ich es überlebe bestimmt keinen Kaffee mehr mit denen trinken. ;-)
Heidenhain hat eine echte PLC, die vom Maschinenhersteller so programmiert wird, dass verschiedene Maschinentypen mit der selben PLC gesteuert werden.


Aber das sind schon die Details, die nicht Gegenstand des Threat ist.


bike


----------

